# There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

I'm using TivoDesktop and have used it successfully for a number of years. I've been using it just fine with my Roamio Pro since 2013. This weekend, I started getting the error message "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR. The system cannot find the file specified." TivoDesktop can see the Roamio Plus, and the error comes after it counts down through the 749 recordings. The Roamio Plus can see and access the recordings on my computer through TivoDesktop. I have TivoDesktop running on other computers, with the same result. I have a premiere and an elite also, and TivoDesktop continues to be able to access those. I've had 20.4.6 on the Roamio for a couple of weeks, so no immediate impact from that. I've reinstalled Tivo Desktop, rebooted everything, changed the Roamio's name, and deauthorized and reauthorized on the website. I can access the shows by using https and the TiVo ip address. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

As further info, I can transfer shows by connecting to the Roamio Plus via https, but it appears that I can only access the first fifty shows and only queue up one show at a time. I would really love to have Tivo Desktop back. Despite the couple week delay before I saw an impact, is it possible that 20.4.6 isn't playing well with Tivo Desktop? Thanks


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

After almost a week, the problem seems to have fixed itself; puzzling


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Well, the problem came back, but then went away again. It seems to be related to the number of recorded programs-- when I whittle it down below 600 or so, it seems to work fine until the number builds up again. Has anyone else encountered that? thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

alleybj said:


> Well, the problem came back, but then went away again. It seems to be related to the number of recorded programs-- when I whittle it down below 600 or so, it seems to work fine until the number builds up again. Has anyone else encountered that? thanks


I'm seeing that too. My workaround is to download with kmttg instead.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmm, maybe this is related to an issue I had. I was able to pull without issue, except for my Suggestions folders. Those had around 250 recordings on each TiVo and gave me this error. I will test this week again...


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

alleybj said:


> Well, the problem came back, but then went away again. It seems to be related to the number of recorded programs-- when I whittle it down below 600 or so, it seems to work fine until the number builds up again. Has anyone else encountered that? thanks


It has been a couple of weeks since I used Tivo Desktop. I went to use it yesterday and have been getting the exact same result as you have. Tivo counts up to 756 recordings and then the error message pops up. So it's possible that the limit of 600 may be the problem.

I've tried both Bonjour and Tivo Becon

So I'm looking for help also.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

alleybj said:


> I'm using TivoDesktop and have used it successfully for a number of years. I've been using it just fine with my Roamio Pro since 2013. This weekend, I started getting the error message "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR. The system cannot find the file specified."


SOLVED!

As I stated above I have been experiencing the exact same problem. I was able to download using pyTivo, but I thought I'd take another look at kmttg. I started reading one of the kmttg threads and someone was reporting a problem with kmttg hanging when getting the Now Playing List.

Turns out the problem seemed to be caused by One Passes with streaming content.

I just deleted all streaming content from my One Passes and Tivo Desktop works just fine again.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Interesting. I had the same problem on my Roamio basic and solved it the same way as on the pro--by deleting all of the Suggestions. In this case, about 350 total recordings prior to deleting about 150 suggestions. My streaming shows are still there.


----------



## SeamusPM (Oct 26, 2011)

I had this same issue and it was driving me nuts. Tried restarting the box and Tivo Desktop several times. I only had 90 recordings, but what eventually worked was deleting about 15 of them. No idea what was causing the issue, but I'm assuming Tivo Desktop didn't like one of those files.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SeamusPM said:


> I had this same issue and it was driving me nuts. Tried restarting the box and Tivo Desktop several times. I only had 90 recordings, but what eventually worked was deleting about 15 of them. No idea what was causing the issue, but I'm assuming Tivo Desktop didn't like one of those files.


Are you talking about deleting them from the TiVo before you ever copy them to PC?

Or deleting the copies in the My TiVo Recordings folder that Desktop creates and puts on your PC's hard drive?


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone ever figure out a definitive answer to this? I deleted all the streaming shows, and all the Tivo suggestions, and I still get the error message about not finding the file specified?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Robert Simandl said:


> Anyone ever figure out a definitive answer to this? I deleted all the streaming shows, and all the Tivo suggestions, and I still get the error message about not finding the file specified?
> 
> Thanks!


 With addition of OnePass and streaming shows there's a bug in show count when retrieving XML listings via html. For all the details you can see this post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10493831#post10493831

TiVo would either have to fix the problem with the TiVo http server or implement a workaround in TiVo Desktop similar to what I had to do in kmttg to get things working properly again.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Found my problem. After I deleted all the Tivo Suggestions and changed all my OnePasses to recordings only, there was still one program in the "currently unavailable" folder that didn't record (but had a streaming option). Once I deleted that, Tivo Desktop was able to bring up and transfer shows off my Roamio with no problem.

I guess from now on, every time I get the error message, that "currently unavailable" folder will be the first place I look.


----------



## tjedmonds (Nov 28, 2003)

Deleting the file in "currently unavailable" (it was a streaming file) worked for me too.


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

tjedmonds said:


> Deleting the file in "currently unavailable" (it was a streaming file) worked for me too.


I was having the same problem, and also deleting the one item that was in the Streaming Movies folder restored the ability to transfer from TiVo to PC.


----------



## Michael Najarian (Dec 1, 2011)

moyekj said:


> With addition of OnePass and streaming shows there's a bug in show count when retrieving XML listings via html. For all the details you can see this post:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10493831#post10493831
> 
> TiVo would either have to fix the problem with the TiVo http server or implement a workaround in TiVo Desktop similar to what I had to do in kmttg to get things working properly again.


How did you fix kmttg ?, Seems like its my turn with the Roamio and lost data file!

Duf


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Michael Najarian said:


> How did you fix kmttg ?, Seems like its my turn with the Roamio and lost data file!
> 
> Duf


 The workaround is basically described in the post in the link.


----------



## Larry S (Mar 15, 2018)

Robert Simandl said:


> Found my problem. After I deleted all the Tivo Suggestions and changed all my OnePasses to recordings only, there was still one program in the "currently unavailable" folder that didn't record (but had a streaming option). Once I deleted that, Tivo Desktop was able to bring up and transfer shows off my Roamio with no problem.
> 
> I guess from now on, every time I get the error message, that "currently unavailable" folder will be the first place I look.


----------



## Larry S (Mar 15, 2018)

BAZINGA, this worked for me.


----------

